# Car news - THE BENCHMARK IS BACK



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

•Volkswagen's icon returns to the UK in its eighth generation
•Expected top-selling version of the benchmark hatchback priced at £23,875 RRP OTR
•Golf 8 sets a new standard for connectivity and convenience








Milton Keynes - The Volkswagen Golf has returned, now in its eighth generation, with UK customers able to order the revered and hugely successful model from tomorrow, 6 February. The predicted best-seller - the Golf Life 1.5 TSI 130 PS 6-speed manual - will start at £23,875 RRP OTR.








The wait is over. From tomorrow UK customers will be able to order a new Golf 8 - the most connected car Volkswagen has produced to date. Initially, it can be specified in two trim levels with four engine and gearbox configurations. Life and Style are the two trim levels available at first, with popular R-Line joining them at a later date. From launch two petrol and two diesel engines are offered. The petrol line-up consists of two 1.5-litre TSI engines with 130 and 150 PS, both mated to a 6-speed manual gearbox, while diesel options include 115 or 150 PS 2.0-litre units, the former with a 6-speed manual. The more powerful diesel engine benefits from a 7-speed DSG transmission as standard, and is available only in the Style trim.








In addition to the sporty R-line trim level, more engine options will arrive over the coming months as production in Wolfsburg ramps up. These include 1.0-litre three-cylinder TSI petrol engines, as well as eTSI 48V mild-hybrid 1.0-litre and 1.5-litre petrol engines. These class-leading eTSI power plants are fitted exclusively with a 7-speed DSG transmission. Prices for these will be announced nearer the time of launch.

All new Golfs feature cutting-edge Car2X technology. This facilitates wireless communication between the new Golf and other Car2X-equipped vehicles on the road, as well as so-called 'street furniture', allowing the car to more effectively pre-empt hazards on the road such as stationary traffic ahead, approaching emergency vehicles and more. This is the most important mainstream car to have Car2X fitted as standard to date. As Europe's best-selling model, the Golf will bring this tech to millions of people.

Life is predicted to be the most popular trim for the new Golf in the UK, and is equipped with 16-inch 'Norfolk' alloy wheels and automatic LED headlights. Rain-sensing wipers, front and rear parking sensors, electrically heated and adjustable door mirrors with memory feature, and keyless start add to the convenience of the model, while keyless entry is available as a £400 option. Attractive 10-colour ambient lighting allows the driver to personalise the ambience of their Golf, complementing the 'Nature Cross' decorative inserts. Both front seats have height and lumbar adjustment, with high-quality 'Maze' cloth upholstery front and back.

The Golf Life also features Volkswagen's Innovision ****pit, which incorporates a 10.25-inch Active Info Display in the car's instrument binnacle, as well as a large and clear 10-inch Discover Navigation touch-screen infotainment system. For the 2020 model year all Golfs will be equipped with Discover Pro Navigation. This comes complete with DAB and FM radio, as well as USB and Bluetooth connectivity with Wireless App-Connect. It also includes a three-year subscription to We Connect Plus, unlocking a wealth of information and services ranging from media streaming to parking space information, and an in-car Wi-Fi hotspot. Further convenience is added with a wireless charging function for compatible smartphones, while natural voice control allows the driver to activate many of the car's features without raising a finger, all while using less formal language and delivery than in previous such systems.

The Golf Life's suite of driver assistance systems further enhances both safety and ease of use, and includes Adaptive Cruise Control, a Driver Alert System, Dynamic Road Sign Display, Lane Assist and Front Assist, with extended pedestrian protection measures also installed on the model. An XDS electronic differential lock, first introduced on the Golf GTI Mk 7, now features on the new Golf, providing improved traction and handling. Many of these features contributed to the Golf's recent 5-star safety rating from Euro NCAP.

Customers opting for Style specification benefit from attractive 17-inch 'Belmont' alloy wheels, while LED 'Plus' headlights add an even more striking look to the car's front design. Inside, sports comfort seats feature premium 'Art Velours' fabric, while further ambient lighting and 'Luxury Brown Wood' decorative inserts contribute to an elegant and sophisticated atmosphere. Luxurious 3Zone climate control further bolsters the package offered by the Style trim level. Furthermore, Volkswagen's sophisticated IQ.Light system is optionally available, at £875 on Style trim. This LED-matrix headlight system adds specific lighting modes for the city, motorway and poor weather while also reducing glare from road signs and preventing Golf drivers from dazzling oncoming traffic.

Another acclaimed system available on the new Golf is Dynamic Chassis Control (DCC). Available across all engines and in both Life and Style trims, DCC (£950) brings adaptive dampers to tailor the car's comfort and handling to each driver's preferences. In addition to pre-determined modes such as 'Comfort' and 'Sport', the driver can use a digital slider on the display to fine-tune the damping and then store it in 'Individual' mode. A head-up display (£625) is also among the premium features available optionally on the model. The system bolsters the new Golf's digital technology, projecting driving information onto a high-level display in order to keep the driver's eyes on the road as much as possible.

Further exciting Golf models, including the Estate, GTE, GTI, GTD and R will follow later in 2020, with information available closer to their respective launch dates.

Andrew Savvas, Volkswagen UK Managing Director, is excited about the arrival of this latest generation of Volkswagen's icon: "The Golf has been the benchmark in its class for nearly five decades, and the eighth-generation of our top-selling model provides exactly what our customers want. It blends the usability and familiar appeal of the previous seven generations, but now with increased electrification and the highest level of connectivity. On top of all that, it continues to increase the democratisation of luxury - a long-standing Volkswagen hallmark.

"Connectivity in particular is a high priority for the Golf 8. To some, connectivity may mean being able to smoothly integrate a smartphone, receive live traffic data, or connect to the car's hotspot. At Volkswagen, it also means much more: for example, safety, efficiency and convenience. It allows huge amounts of information to be safely delivered to the car and driver, and a higher level of convenience for them too - even after the journey finishes.

"Most importantly though, it's a way of communicating with not only devices in the car, but also the world around us, allowing the Golf to intelligently and effectively assist on journeys that can be unpredictable or challenging, affording a level of safety and communication unprecedented in its segment, and even in the wider market. I can't wait for UK customers to get behind the wheel!"


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

GTI is a good car , But Benchmark against what?, tartan trim gone? All marks far to cautious know it’s unbelievable.


----------



## vsideboy (Sep 1, 2006)

Golf, activate ****ney voice control


----------



## Mac- (Apr 9, 2019)

Still the same bland styling from VW, no doubt all the sheep will still crow over it and fall over themselves to get financed up to the hilt to have one.


----------



## Mad Ad (Feb 7, 2011)

I have used the last 4 gen's of VW Golf petrol and diesel 1.4 TSI, 1.6TDI, 2.0TDI, manual, DSG, hatchback, estate.

I will be getting this new gen in June/July this year too.

I will say I haven't personally brought any of them they are all work cars and they have been used and abused at times, they are of the same styling VW use, but what I have got in the past and current is the consistent reliability that has come with them every time you turn the key and it starts, it is comfortable, easy to drive, everything works as it should and you just know what you are getting in a car, it does the job. I think abit like Apple iphone fans you get one and you then get a newer version because you just know what you are getting and it can be a safe bet

On a personal level would I buy one "NO" I do think they are too high in price for what you get for the money and there is much nicer cars with more kit for the ££ you can go to Seat, Skoda and the cars are fully loaded for 1/4 of the price of the VW.


----------



## pt1 (Feb 8, 2014)

That front is awful, the rest looks nice 

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## packard (Jun 8, 2009)

Coming from Norfolk, that ain’t no tractor wheel.

Yep,it’s a golf, solid but what’s changed at a distance ?


----------



## Gas head (May 28, 2010)

quality has gone with VW cars


----------



## vsideboy (Sep 1, 2006)

not being a VW aficionado looking at it I cannot tell any difference to the last gen golfs that I can remember the look of from our work car park.


----------



## M3_GT (Apr 27, 2008)

I hope that the mk8 'll be better than the mk7.


----------



## SadlyDistracted (Jan 18, 2013)

Things are so off kilter these days, in the good old days  cars used to be assessed on their performance, handling, mpg, quality etc whereas now its more about tosh like can it connect to your fridge, washing machine, be hacked/opened by your mobile or turn on your hairdryer etc :wall:


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

SadlyDistracted said:


> Things are so off kilter these days, in the good old days  cars used to be assessed on their performance, handling, mpg, quality etc whereas now its more about tosh like can it connect to your fridge, washing machine, be hacked/opened by your mobile or turn on your hairdryer etc :wall:


:lol: Yes half the stuff in the merc I never needed before , but know I have it:lol:
Back to basics for me but safety has killed it with extra weight and ruins loads of fun


----------

